# Il Travatore wirh Nucci, Frittoli, Urmana & Licitra



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

I watched a highly compressed version of this on the web, love every minute of it and want to add it to my DVD collection. But when I did a search in Google, I found that it is available in audio CD form, except one entry that is an 'unofficial' DVD version. Does anybody know whether there is an official DVD for this performance, now or in the future?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Opera Video collector (clicky), my go-to for accurate info on forthcoming releases, does not have this listed on his page, unfortunately.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Opera Video collector (clicky), my go-to for accurate info on forthcoming releases, does not have this listed on his page, unfortunately.


This is a great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

Then it looks as if I have to rely on 'private recording'


----------

